# Obama and Police Week



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Got this from an email at work. I have taken out the person's name...but it raises a valid point:

Hello everyone,

For those of you who do not know, I was in Washington D.C. this past week, May 10-16 for "police week." It is a week to honor those who have made the ultimate sacrifice while serving as a law enforcement officer in the United States. I attended with the Honor Guard team from my police department

The week is filled with various events to honor fallen police officers and their families.To provide you with Just a little background, May 15 was established by President John Kennedy as "Peace Officers Memorial Day" and the calendar week of May 15 is known as "Police Week" according to presidential proclamation 537.

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/index.php?pid=24099

 The point of this email is to inform you of something I believe everyone should be aware of. President Barrack Obama did not attend this event. This may seem insignificant, but every year for at the past 21 years the president, regardless of political affiliation, has given a speech on May 15 on the steps of the U.S. capitol to the family members of fallen hero's.

I am sure the president has more pressing issues to focus on than attending a ceremony for the widows, parents, and children of fallen police officers. It is understandable he may have needed to miss the ceremony for a more urgent matter and I say that with all seriousness. But, at the time of the ceremony where do you think Barrack Obama was? He was giving a tour of the White House to the 2008 world series champion Philadelphia Phillie's. I know the Phillie's are important and all, but the man could not take 30 minutes out of his day to take a short car ride 10 minutes down Pennsylvania Ave. to the Capitol, give a 10 minute speech and then drive back to the white house.

This is not a political issue and has nothing to do with being a democrat, republican, green party, independent, or whatever other political affiliation you may have chosen. This is about honoring fallen officers and paying your respects. It is obvious we know where Barrack Obama stands when it comes to supporting your local, state, and federal law enforcement officers.

I feel everyone should know what occurred on May 15, 2009. You will probably not hear this in the mainstream media so I would encourage you to share this with anyone and everyone you want. ​


----------

